# Howard Pittman:   Placebo



## FritzMichaels (Nov 25, 2010)

Here is a great story of a NDE of a baptist pastor. Online reading and first video of a series... 

http://spiritlessons.com/dreams_and_visions/placebo_howard_pittman.htm





<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yhBNl0ShLeo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yhBNl0ShLeo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------

